# поиск готово-выборного аккордеона "weltmeister"



## Тихонов Егор (27 Янв 2012)

Ищу готово-выборный аккордеон фирмы "weltmeister" (рассматриваю все возможные варианты) 41/120 с подбородочными регистрами в Екатеринбурге и его пригородах. Кто знает о таком инструменте - поставьте в известность, пожалуста! Кроме аккордеона "weltmeister" рассматириваю аккордеоны "Юпитер"


----------

